#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Oil And Gas Production >  >  >  Book production facilities;free

## jose2424

Hey this is a book interesting for chemical or petroleum

Production Facilities: 104 mb

section 1. facilities description
section 2. separation
section 3. oil treating
section 4. water treating

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



pass: todoquimica

Please: i need a software pipesim 2006 or 2007 anyone. ThanksSee More: Book production facilities;free

----------


## Mohamed

very thanks 
and you can find in the below link what you need
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## lsanchez

very thanks

----------


## Processor

Thanks

----------


## gepachir

Thank you

----------


## nguyentb

thanks so much

----------


## b.kaltenia

thanks a lot :Wink:

----------


## iasamore

Thanks

----------


## Abdul Hassan Shah

petroleum

Production Facilities: 104 mb

section 1. facilities description
section 2. separation
section 3. oil treating
section 4. water treating

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

pass: todoquimica

Please: i need a software pipesim 2006 or 2007 anyone. Thanks[/QUOTE]

----------


## fcalveteg

jose2424, good night.
The link of production Facilities is dead. Please send new link!!!

Thanks,

----------


## prasong

Dear Jose2424
The link you provide is dead, could you spent sometime to upload again may be Rapidshare or other free hosting.
Thank you very much

----------


## kahloon

Jose2424

Could you please upload once more, existing link is dead

thanks

----------


## rashed038

link is dead .can u upload it again??????????????????

See More: Book production facilities;free

----------


## caipigian

can someone upload again pliz????????????????

----------


## castornorono

the link no funcional

----------


## sami22

can someone reupload it 
thanks

----------


## mirro

repost it please

----------


## mgramalingam

Dear Sir, 
The link given by you is telling invalid.Please send me file to my following mail Id:mgramalingam17@yahoo.co.in.
I am thankful to you.

Ramalingam Mg.

----------


## balaji_krishnan

Please can anyone repost the link on 4shared

Regards,

Balaji

----------


## flitzow

the link for *Production Facilities: 104 mb* is dead..mind to reupload it again..??..thanks.

----------


## balaji_krishnan

Kindly upload the Production facilities : 104mb in 4shared please.

Thanks in advance,

Balaji.

----------


## onomeanthony

reupload pls

----------


## selmagis

Also in **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## sujit6056

Thanks !!!

----------


## Cecile_P

Hi,

I am using a different book: 'Oil and Gas Production Handbook' from ABB, which I think is very interesting.

Here is a link: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



This is my first try to upload a link so I hope it works fine.See More: Book production facilities;free

----------

